# Talkative Tortie :)



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

After about 2 months with me, my rescued stray tortie Missy is finally getting comfortable with me... here she is talking to me...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Boy is she a cutie. What a talker! Torties pick their people and are such a relational breed of cat!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she is demanding...uhh..something


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah I know - I think she wanted some of the chicken I was cooking!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've found most torties to be real chatterboxes like yours is (and calicos aren't far behind). And they can be bossy, stubborn and determined too and often are the alpha or bosscat in a household. They make excellent momcats, often nursing kittens beyond weaning. Usually very loyal and loving to one person is my experience. I looove torties as they're often more of challenge.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shes come a long ways. I looked at her hissing video too! She's now queen of the house it looks like!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, my tortie talks alot too.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww, I love torties! My little girl is quite the talker too. If she's hungry, mad because I'm not letting her get into things she shouldn't be, if she's annoyed with my other cat Sherlock, she definitely lets us all know very loudly. I think it's adorable, even though she can be quite stubborn and difficult at times, I love her personality. She can be quite the sweetheart.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

definitely a challenge and so rewarding to watch her grow from a scared, hissy stray to a loving companion  yes she still hisses at me but that is just her tortitude showing thru ...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's great to see her again looking so great! I remember that last clip from your bathroom. She sure seems to be settling in and has quite the little 'tude. She's adorable.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Her meows is cute.  She sounds like one of thise cats from Twilight Princess.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight talks just like that, too. I wonder if her mother was a tortie?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She certainly seems more then completely comfortable with you! 
The tortie I once had used to try to talk like that. She would open her mouth and go through the motions but no sound would come out!


----------

